# I'm 23 weeks pregnant but I want to start Slimming World, is it a good idea?



## Mummy_to_be87

I'm 23 weeks pregnant and I would like to start the slimming world diet that I was currently on before I fell pregnant, is there any other pregnant women on slimming world? and if I did start it, is there any extra information I should know eg upping my milk allowance? :happydance:


----------



## MrsRH

sorry to say, hun but ANY kind of calorie restricting diet is not really a good idea in pregnancy.

you and your changing body and most importantly , your growing baby need proper unrestricted calories and nutrients.

by all means eat healthily and sensibley and concentrate on weight loss once bubba arrives

perhaps have a chat with your MW for further advice

x


----------



## sammiwry

MrsRH said:


> sorry to say, hun but ANY kind of calorie restricting diet is not really a good idea in pregnancy.
> 
> you and your changing body and most importantly , your growing baby need proper unrestricted calories and nutrients.
> 
> by all means eat healthily and sensibley and concentrate on weight loss once bubba arrives
> 
> perhaps have a chat with your MW for further advice
> 
> x

Slimming world is not calorie restricting, it is more the retraining of how you eat and the promotion of fruit and veg as being a 1/3 of EVERY meal.




I'd ring the consultant of the group you are thinking of joining and speaking to them along with your midwife. There is a pregnant lady at the group I go to.


----------



## MrsRH

sammiwry said:


> MrsRH said:
> 
> 
> sorry to say, hun but ANY kind of calorie restricting diet is not really a good idea in pregnancy.
> 
> you and your changing body and most importantly , your growing baby need proper unrestricted calories and nutrients.
> 
> by all means eat healthily and sensibley and concentrate on weight loss once bubba arrives
> 
> perhaps have a chat with your MW for further advice
> 
> x
> 
> *Slimming world is not calorie restricting*, it is more the retraining of how you eat and the promotion of fruit and veg as being a 1/3 of EVERY meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ring the consultant of the group you are thinking of joining and speaking to them along with your midwife. There is a pregnant lady at the group I go to.Click to expand...

SW is calorie restricting if your aim is to lose weight! 


The OP does not refer to whether her aim is to lose whilst pregnant hence my comments on 'dieting' for weight loss not being safe in pregnancy which it isn't!!!


----------



## NickyT75

SW is safe during pregnancy hun but you need to attend a group rather than trying to do it on your own as you'd need additional healthy extras on top of your allowance 

**MrsRH - it's not for losing weight... more for not putting any more on during pregnancy. Calories aren't restricted it's just low fat & healthy eating xx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

they do a booklet at SW about being pregnant and doing slimming world. they are the main people who are connected with keeping mums healthy through there pregnancy, i would defo go to group tho get the booklet and get them to help much better even tho u have to pay! Congrats by the way xx


----------



## kittylady

There was a lady who'd just had a baby when I went to slimming word before, and he was born very healthy, its fine but I too recommend going to group sessions.


----------



## sarah2409

I did slimming world whilst pregnant (baby is 4 weeks old now) and you have to get your midwife to sign a form to say it is ok for you to do. It is perfectly safe in pregnancy. I weigh about the same now as i did before pregnancy so it has stopped me gaining the 'baby weight' which is going to make it so much easier for me now!! And my baby is perfectly healthy, in fact she was 9lb2oz so she was certainly getting enough!! And i agree, it isnt calorie restricting, you can eat LOADS, the 'diet' just ensures you fill up on the right things!!

Good luck! I have had a few weeks of but getting back on it myself now :) x


----------



## Dimples81

there was a lady who went to the group i went to and she was pregnant. I wouldn't try and do it yourself though without proper monitoring. If you went before you could phone your old consultant and ask? You know from before that SW is just about eating healthy and balanced and restricting things that are not so healthy but your bodily needs are different when pregnant so i would seek advice.

Current guidlines here are that expectant mothers eat around an extra 200-300 calories a day maximum and only in the last tri. Obviously eating an extra 200calories of fruit or veg is better for you than 200cals of choc, but slimming world works because people then eat healthy and balanced diets which are naturally lower in fat and calories than high fat foods.

I would definately consult your MW and SW consultant but I can't imagine they would advise you against it as long as you are sensible about the amount as well as quality of food. Just check first.


----------

